# Working Trials Dog Training, IPO, Schutzhund in North East Scotland



## mikewilson

Hello,
Does anyone on here train for Working Trials, IPO or Schutzhund in the North East of Scotland?


----------



## nickmcmechan

Hi mike, I know some folks up that way, but I don't think they hold formal classes though


----------



## smokeybear

GSDL Working Dog Branches in Scotland (IPO)

•Forth Sports Dog Club
Secretary: Maria Theod
Tel: 07773335596
E-mail 
•Fife
Secretary: John Wilson, Cuil-An-Duin, Inchcoonans, Errol, Perthshire, PH2 7RB
Tel: 01821 642700
E-mail
Website
•Saltire
Secretary: Dorothy Bannerman, 'Floriston', 2 Mill Road, Newmilns, Ayrshire, KA16 9BQ
Tel: 01560 323212
E-mail
Website
•Sport Dogs Stirling County
Secretary: Allan Elliott
Tel: 0141 6499209

Working Trials Societies

Scottish Working Trials Society June McPhillips 217 Main Street, Pathhead, Midlothian EH37 5SQ 01875 320056 [email protected]

Scottish Kennel Club M Orr Eskmills Park, Station Road, Musselburgh EH21 7PQ 01316 653920

There may be people these contacts can put you in touch with.


----------



## mikewilson

Hi Smokeybear, thankyou for this. 
I know some of those you have noted 
I was wondering more of those a bit more local to me..... We're a good 2/2.5hrs from Edinburgh and approx 1hr from Dundee.!

Mike


----------



## mikewilson

mikewilson said:


> Hello,
> Does anyone on here train for Working Trials, IPO or Schutzhund in the North East of Scotland?


Nick, I know a couple of folk up here that do WT. I do a bit of manwork and was hoping that i could help out/ be helped with this side of things, without travelling hundreds of miles


----------



## Jenny Olley

You'll just have to get your fix on Saturday Mike, looking forward to it.


----------

